# Mother & Baby Awards 2009 - The Winners!



## Mervs Mum

As some of you may remember, this summer I was a tester for this years awards and last night the results were announced!! :happydance:

I tested products in 3 categories and have winners in all 3!! :D

For anyone thinking of buying anything from a travel system to a bottle, this list may be useful.

Mother & Baby Awards 2009 - The Winners


Watch out for the issue of the magazine with the full details as my reviews might be in there!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

I am chuffed to bits to see thaat the double pram we are hoping to get has won the gold award!!Phew!

Thanks for posting :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

aw cool, cheers for that might help me pick some things that i still need! see the breast pump im getting won no1! thats good!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Zarababy1 said:


> aw cool, cheers for that might help me pick some things that i still need! see the breast pump im getting won no1! thats good!

That was one of my products! :smug:


----------

